# الأيقونات



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*الأيقونات*
- مقدمة:

 أيقونة كلمة يونانية Icon ومعناها صورة ,رسم, شبه...  الأيقونة ليست لوحة جامدة – رغم تكوينه من مادة جامدة – بل هي تعليم حي  شامل,تعليم إلهي.

 ويعرف الآباء الأيقونة بقولهم : 

 +الأيقونة هي معجم لاهوتي يحوي بداخله كل التعاليم التي يمكن من خلالها أن نتعلم العبادة والصلاة والعقيدة.

 ++الأيقونة تنقل المؤمن عبر لحظات قليلة إلى زمن بعيد.




​ 2- ولادة الأيقونة 

 كان المسيحيون الأوائل يقيمون الصلاة في بيوتهم ثم كثر عددهم فكان لا بد من  إشارات ورموز للتفاهم بين بعضهم فاتخذوا رموزاً هي التالية: 

 · رسموا الطاووس رمزاً للخلود 

 · رسموا الحمامة رمزاً للروح القدس 

 · رسموا السمكة لأن حروفها الأولى باليونانية تعني (يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص) 

 وعندما أخذت الكنيسة حريتها بعد مرسوم ميلانو صارت أغلب أيقوناتها عن السيد  له المجد (كالسيد على العرش والسيد ذا الوجه المشرق) وحاولوا الاستفادة  منها تعليمياًُ لكن بعض المسيحيين خافوا أن يتخذ هذا الإكرام شكل عبادة  وثنية وكان لليهود دور في هذه المعارضة, لكن إكرام الأيقونات تقدم وكان  مصحوباً بإكرام ذخائر القديسين والشهداء الذين وضعت في صناديق خاصة عليها  رسمٌ للقديس, فانتقلت قداسة هذه الذخائر إلى الصور. 

 ترتبط الأيقونة بالأرثوذكسية ارتباطا وثيقاً, لأنها عقيدة أساسية من عقائد  الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية, الأيقونة من العناصر الأساسية في العبادة لأنها تنقل  لنا البشارة التي أعنها الله لنا. "الأيقونة كتاب مقدس ملون" "الأيقونة  نافذة على الأبدية" وهذا ما معناه أنها تضعنا أمام الشخص المرسوم وتدخلنا  في حوار معه, كما ويشعر الناظر إلها أنه ينظر إلى إله, لا إلى إنسان  عادي...ينظر إلى شخص لا إلى رسم فهي تحرك كل كيانه وروحه وليس أحاسيسه  ومشاعره فقط كما في اللوحات اللاتينية.!!

3- حرب الأيقونات 
 
استمرت حرب الأيقونات 120عاماً, وتأثرت بأفكار يهودية وإسلامية ولم تأت من  أفكار خارجية بل وداخلية أيضاً فبعض المسيحيين كان لهم موقف متزمت من  الأيقونات وعدوها كرواسب وثنية كالإمبراطورين ليون الثالث وليون الخامس  اللذان حرَّكا حرب الأيقونات واضطهدوا المؤمنين وسُفكت دماء عديدة من أجل  الإيمان القويم, وانقسمت هذه الحرب إلى قسمين:

1. من (726-780م) حين هاجم ليون الثالث الأيقونات واستمرت حتى أوقفت  الإمبراطورة إيريني أعمال الاضطهاد وأيَّد المجمع المسكوني السابع وأصدر  قراراً بوجوب الإبقاء على الأيقونات وتكريمها. 

2. من (815-843) حين شنَّ ليون الخامس هجوماً عنيفاً على الأيقونات فردته  الإمبراطورة ثيودورا فعُدَّ هذا الانتصار نهائياً ويعيد له في الأحد الأول  من الصوم 
(أحد الأرثوذكسية)
 4- ماقاله الهراطقة ورد الكنيسة عليهم : 

- الله حرَّم في وصاياه رسماً له لأنه لم يُرَ ولا يُرى.

- إن إكرام الأيقونات لا يجوز لأنه حينئذٍ يعبد الناس المادة. 



رد الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الواحدة الجامعة المقدسة الرسولية :

+ أننا عندما نرسم المسيح نفعل ذلك لا لكي نرسم فقط بل لكي نرسم ذواتنا من خلاله.

+ إننا نكرم المسيح والقديسين لذلك فنحن لا نكرم المادة (الخشب-الحجارة) بل الكائن المرسوم فيها. 

+ إن المواد في المسيحية لها معنى ولها رموز وتفيد في تقرُّبنا من الله الحيّ.- 5-المدافعين عن الأيقونات : 
​  
القديس يوحنا الدمشقي ومن أبرز ما قاله: 

« لا يمكن رسم الله الذي لا يدرك, وغير المحدود, أما الآن وقد ظهر الله  بالجسد وعاش بين البشر, فأنا أرسم الله الذي تراه العين فأنا لا أعبد  المادة بل خالق المادة الذي استحال مادة لأجلي». 



القديس ثيودوروس الستوديني ومن أبرز ما قال: 

« من حيث أنه ولد من الآب غير القابل للوصف, فلا يمكن أن يكون للمسيح صور,  أما من حيث انه ولد من أم عذراء, قابلة للوصف, فله صور تطابق صورة أمه  قابلة الوصف».
6- الفن البيزنطي : 

ملامح القديسين في الأيقونات 

- الوجه: يميل إلى الكستنائي الغامق. 

- العينين: وترسم واسعة مفتوحة لأنها رأت أعمال الخالق وبواسطتها تمت معرفة الناموس الروحي.

- الأذن: وترسم كبيرة للدلالة على حسن سماع تعاليم الرب.

- الأنف: أكبر من الطبيعي ومنساب بشكل طويل ورفيع ويرمز إلى أنه لم يعد يقوم بوظيفته بل صار يستنشق الرائحة الذكية الروحية.

- الطول: النفس العذرية ويرمز إلى ارتقاء النفس والروح نحو خالقها.

- الهالة: وترمز إلى المجد الإلهي الذي يغمر القديس والنور الصادر من القديسين وهي تحيط بالرأس لأنه مركز الروح والفكر والفهم.[2] 

- المعدة النافرة: وترمز إلى الألم. 

ومن ميزات الفن البيزنطي أنه لا يهتم كثيراً بإظهار الشكل الحقيقي للقديس  بل يحاول أن يقترب من ملامحه الشخصية ويهتم بصورته الخالدة فهو يحاول أن  يرسم القديس لا بشكله العالمي بل بالأبدي.
 7- الأيقونة في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي 

في العهد القديم, لم يكن الله قد ظهر للعيون, بل كان يظهر بأفعاله وأقواله وقيادته لمسيرة الشعب المختار إلى أرض الميعاد 

لذلك حرمت الوصايا العشر صنع أي رسم أو منحوت لله بسبب الخوف من الوقوع في  الوثنية فالوثنية هي تصنيم وتأليه لأهواء البشر, الوثنية عبادة إله نحن  خلقناه ولكن إله الكتاب هو إله يكشف لنا ذاته كما هو وليس كما نظنه ونريده.  فبعد تجسد المسيح (الله الرب ظهر لنا) صار ممكناً أن نرسم للابن أيقونة  لأننت قد رأيناه و"وجدناه" (يوحنا 45:1), لذلك بالرسم الأرثوذكسي لا يحبذ  رسم الآب أما الروح فنجده فقط بشكل حمامة(المعمودية) أو ألسنة نارية  (العنصرة). الأيقونة هي وساطة بمنى أداة تصلنا بالله الذي نغيِّبه عن كل  ساعاتنا فتأتي الأيقونة لتضعنا في حضرته وتذكرنا بقوله : "ها أنذا واقفٌ  على الباب أقرع" وبواسطتها يصير الله في وسط حياتنا ويتخلل كل أعمالنا. 

هذا هو انتصار الأرثوذكسية برفع الأيقونات فالأرثوذكسية هي استقامة الرأي  والرأي هو الموقف في الحياة وليست المعلومات أي استقامة المسلكية فنعرف  الحق فيما نسلك وفيما نسعى إليه. 

يُعرف المسيحي بأنه أرثوذكسي إذا كان موقفه صحيح والموقف الصحيح هو باختصار  طلب رؤية وجه يسوع. وهذا هو من نسعى إليه ومن نشتهي رؤياه, وحين ارتفعت  صور المسيح وقديسيه عالياً في المجمع المسكوني السابع ارتفع معها هذا الهدف  واضحاً وما أيقوناتنا التي في منازلنا وكنائسنا إلّا دفعُ هذا الهدف إلى  مساره الصحيح. 

رؤية الأيقونة, رؤية المسيح يجب أن تترافق مع طهارة القلب لأنه "طوبى  لأنقياء القلوب فإنهم يعاينون الله" لذلك طهارتنا تجعلنا نرى الأيقونة  فعلاً.ورؤية الأيقونة تعفف فينا المسلك وهذا هو الإكرام والسجود الحقيقي  للأيقونات.
 8- ترتيب الايقونات في الكنيسة 

 *يطالعنا الأيقونستاس،  الذي كان مجرد حاجز منخفض يفصل ما بين الهيكل وصحن الكنيسة، والذي أخذ  يرتفع قليلاً قليلاً مع مرور الزمن وتراكم الأحداث.
فصار جداراً عالياً فيه ثلاثة أبواب يدخل منها الكهنة إلى الهيكل لإتمام الخدمة،
ومن الباب الوسطي (الباب الملوكي) يتّصل الكاهن بالشعب ليعطي السلام والبركة والقدسات وليقرأ الإنجيل والوعظ.

وعلى هذا الجدار رتبت الأيقونات كالتالي :
أيقونة السيد : دوماً موجودة على يمين الباب الملوكي،*
*أيقونة والدة الإله : على شمال الباب "قامت الملكة عن يمينك..."،
أيقونة يوحنا المعمدان: توضع عن يمين أيقونة السيد ،فهو صديق العريس (يو3: 29 ). 
أمّا بالقرب من أيقونة العذراء التي هي عروس الله والتي تمثل الكنيسة فنرى أيقونة القديس شفيع الكنيسة.*
*أيقونة البشارة : ترسم على الباب الملوكي  التي فيها حصل اتحاد الله بالبشر، ومن خلال الاتحاد صارت أبواب السماوي  مفتوحة، وعادت علاقة الناس بالله إلى مجراها الأول في بكر المصطلحين مع  الله، ألا وهي العذراء التي نسميّها في صلواتنا "باب السماء".

أما على البابين الآخرين فنرسم أيقونة رئيسي الملائكة ميخائيل وجبرائيل أرفع جند السماء،
وفوق هذه الأيقونات  : التي عادة ما تكون بمقاس الحجم الطبيعي للإنسان، توجد ثلاثة أو أربعة  صفوف من الأيقونات الأصغر حجما وعددها يتوقف على كبر الكنيسة أو صغرها.  فتترتب كالتالي:
· الصف الأول : للرسل*
*· **الصف الثاني: للقديسين والأبرار والشهداء.*
*· **الصف الثالث: هو مصفّ الأنبياء*
*· **الصف الرابع: هو مصف آباء العهد القديم.*

*ثم أننا نضع فوق الباب الملوكي : أيقونة الشفاعة أو الصلاة (التي  تمثّل المسيح جالساً على عرشه كدّيان للكون ومريم أمه ويوحنا المعمدان  واقفين عن يمينه وعن يساره في وضع صلاة وتشفّع من أجل العالم.)

وفي أعلى الأيقونستاس : صورة آلام الرب يسوع البارزة  ( أي صليب الرب يسوع، وأمه ويوحنا الحبيب واقفين عند الصليب. وهكذا نرى أن  ترتيب الأيقونات بهذا الشكل يقدّم الكنيسة السماوية كلها لجماعة المصلين  الأرضيين.)

و في أعلى حنيّة الهيكل الشرقية : نرى أيقونة العذراء الأرحب من السماوات تحضن المسيح معطي الحياة مقدمة إياه إلى العالم وحولها أجواق الملائكة. 

وعلى الحنية حول المائدة  : يقف الآباء القديسون معلمو المسكونة الذين اهتموا بالليتورجيا الإلهية  وعلّموا الإيمان، أو نصّوِر المسيح مع الرسل يتممون القداس الإلهي. 
وعلى اليمين والشمال يصطف الآباء والشمامسة ثم آباء البرية والشهداء والأنبياء وبعض المشاهد التي تمثل حوادث الخلاص في العهدين.

في القبة الوسطية أعلى الكنيسة : يظهر الضابط الكل ناظراً إلى الناس برأفة وحنان كما بجدية ووقار وتحته الإنجيليون وتحتف به الملائكة.
*  9- ايقونة الاجهاض 





 

 في فصح عام 1984 في اليوم الثالث من أسبوع التجديدات، رأى الشيخ باييسيوس الرؤيا التالية في منتصف الليل: 
انبسط أمامه حقل عظيم مزروع بالقمح الذي ابتدأ بالنمو. وقف الشيخ هناك خارج  الحائط الذي شكل سوراً للحقل وأنار شموعاً من أجل الراقدين كما يفعل عادة  في واقع الأمر، من على يسار الحقل كان هناك مكان موحش ومقفر ومظلم بدون  زرع، وكله صخور. وكان ثمة هزة مستمرة للأرض تهزه باستمرار، وسمع صوت صرخة  قوية ترددت في كل مكان. انتبه الشيخ لهذه الصرخة، فوجد أنها تتألف من آلاف  التنهيدات المتقطعة، التي لم يعلم من أين مصدرها، ولكنه كان يتألم لسماعها.  وبينما هو يتألم من جراء سماعه لهذه التنهدات، كان يتحير في ذات الوقت  متسائلا عن معنى هذه الرؤيا، فسمع صوتاً يفسر له ويقول: "إن الحقل المزروع  مع السنابل التي لم تنضج بعد يرمز إلى مثوى أنفس الأموات الذين سوف يقومون  من الموت.
وأما المكان المخيف عن يساره، فقد كان المكان الذي تجمعت فيه أنفس الأطفال الذين قتلوا بعمليات الإجهاض".
تألم الشيخ كثيراً لما رآه، وكان متعباً جداً حتى بعد أن انتهت الرؤيا، ولم يستطع أن يستلقي على فراشه لينام قليلا
 10- ايقونة ينبوع الحياة :

 





 أيتها المنعم عليها من الله, الينبوع الذي لا يفرغ, إذ  تفيضين بغير انقطاع أشفية نعمتك بما يفوق الوصف, فبما أنك ولدت الكلمة بحال  لا تدرك, أبتهل إليك أن تنديني بنعمتك, حتى أصرخ إليك , إفرحي يا ماءً  مخلصاً.
11- ايقونة العذراء المعزية 





وجد هذه الأيقونة في دير فاتوبيذي (دغل الفتى) في جبل آثوس 
وفي أوائل القرن الرابع عشر, اقتربت عصابة لصوص من الجبل تنوي الدخول إلى  الدير عند فتح أبوابه في الصباح من أجل نهب ثرواته الكثيرة والفتك  بالرهبان.
إلا أن السيدة العذراء حارسة الجبل لم تسمح بتحقيق غاية اللصوص.
ففي الغد ذهب كل من الأخوة إلى قلايته للاستراحة بعد صلاة السحر وبقي رئيس  الدير في الكنيسة فسمع وهو يصلي صوتاً يقول له : لا تفتحوا أبواب الدير  اليوم بل اصعدوا إلى الجبل إلى السور واطردوا اللصوص فاضطرب وذهب إلى مصدر  الصوت إلى أن اقترب من الأيقونة التي كانت على الحائط الخارجي للكنيسة.
فأمعن النظر فيها فبدت له منها إعجوبة مدهشة ألا وهي أنه رأى رسم والدة  الإله ورسم طفلها على يدها قد انتعشا فبسط الطفل الإلهي يده على فم أمه  وأدار وجهه إليها قائلاً " لا ياأمي لا تقولي لهم هذا بل دعيهم يعاقبون"  ولكن والدة الإله أعادت قولها للرئيس مرتين و هي مجتهدة في إمساك يد ابنها و  ربها وفي تحويل وجهها عنه إلى الجهة اليمنى.
تخشع الرئيس ونادى الرهبان وقص عليهم ما حدث له مكرراً حوار والدة الإله مع  ابنها الرب يسوع بسبب كسلهم وتوانيهم في الحياة الرهبانية.
ولاحظ الأخوة أن رسم السيدة و رسم ابنها الإلهي وهيئة الأيقونة بشكل عام قد انقلبوا عكس ما كانوا عليه.
فعظموا والدة افله لحمايتهم ومجدوا الرب يسوع المسيح الذي رحمهم من اجل  شفاعتها وتعاهدوا على السلوك حسناً بجد ونشاط في حياتهم الرهبانية وصعدوا  إلى السور فدفعوا هجوم اللصوص
12- ايقونة العذراء ذات الثلاث ايدي 





ارتبطت هذه الأيقونة بسيرة حياة القديس يوحنا الدمشقي. تعود  هذه الأيقونة إلى القرن الثامن الميلادي عندما استلم الحكم في القسطنطينية  الملك لاون الذي انشأ حرباً ضد الأيقونات المقدسة فأمر برفعها من الكنائس  وأخذ يضطهد المؤمنين المستقيمي الرأي الذين كانوا يؤدون الإكرام الواجب  لهذه الأيقونات.

سمع القديس يوحنا وهو في مدينة دمشق عاصمة الدولة الأموية، بهذه الموجة  العنيفة ضد الكنيسة، وكان حينئذ علمانياً يشغل منصب وزير الخزينة لدى  الأموية. وكان اسمه المنصور بن سرجون. فانبرى للرد على كل من يهاجم  الأيقونات المقدسة واصفاً إياه بالهرطقة وبأنه يحارب تجسد ابن الله من  العذراء، وتأله البشر بالنعمة الإلهية. واعتمد كثيراً على قول القديس  باسيليوس الكبير: إن إكرام الأيقونة يعود إلى عنصرها الأول.

ولما وصل الخبر إلى الملك الكاره للأيقونات، أراد أن ينتقم من القديس يوحنا  فلجأ إلى الغش والخداع. فدعى إليه بعض الخطاطين ليقلدوا خط القديس برسالة  مزورة ملفقة وكأنها على لسان القديس موجهة للملك لاون، وفيها يعرب للملك  بأنه مستعد للتعاون معه ضد الخليفة الأموي وأن يسلم له مدينة دمشق. وبعد  ذلك أرسل الملك لاون إلى الخليفة الأموي الرسالة المزورة مع رسالة أخرى  يكشف فيها خداع وخيانة المنصور له.

لما استلم الخليفة هاتين الرسالتين أسرع باستدعاء المنصور (يوحنا)، فأراه  الرسالة المزورة قائلاً له: أتعرف يا منصور هذه الخط ومن كتبه، فأجاب  القديس: أيها الأمير كأن الخط مشابه لخطي وهو ليس خطي وألفاظه ما نطقت بها  شفتاي ولم أرى هذا الكتاب إلا في هذه الساعة الحاضرة، ولم يصدقه الخليفة،  فأمر بقطع يده اليمنى. تم تنفيذ الحكم في الحال وعلقت يده في وسط مدينة  دمشق.

عند المساء أرسل يوحنا إلى الخليفة طالباً منه أن يهبه يده المقطوعة. فأذن  له الخليفة بأخذها. أخذ القديس يوحنا كفه المقطوع وعاد إلى بيته وصعد إلى  عليته(مكان الصلاة) التي كانت فيها هذه الأيقونة. وضع كفه على الأيقونة  وارتمى أمامها مصلياً بخشوع ودموع كي يكشف الله براءته من هذه التهمة وأن  يشفي له يده كتأكيد لبراءته وكذلك تشفع إلى السيدة العذراء، إلى أن تعب،  فنام. وإذ بالسيدة العذراء تظهر له في الحلم قائلة: قد شفيت يدك التي ستكون  قلم كاتب سريع الكتابة". وأخذت اليد عن الأيقونة ووضعتها مكانها، فعادت  كما كانت، فاستيقظ القديس معافى اليد وأخذ يصلي شاكراً الله وأمه الفائقة  القداسة. وللشهادة على قطع يده بقي موضع القطع كالخيط الأحمر.


ويقال أنه بعد نهوضه من النوم أنشد في الحال ترنيمة "إن البرايا بأسرها تفرح بك يا ممتلئة نعمة".

في الصباح ذاع صيت هذا الشفاء العجيب في دمشق كلها. وبلغ إلى مسمع الخليفة.  فجاء الوشاة إليه قائلين بأن يوحنا لم تقطع يده، بل أنه أعطى أحد عبيده  أموالاً كثيرة تقطع يده عنه. فأستدعى الخليفة القديس ليسمع منه الدفاع،  فأراه القديس علامة القطع التي بقيت كالخيط الأحمر. استغرب الخليفة، وسأله  بدهشة عن الطبيب الذي أعاد له يده كما كانت. فأخبره يوحنا عن الأعجوبة التي  حدثت معه، فعرف الخليفة بالخديعة وبأنه حكم على القديس ظلماً، فطلب منه  المسامحة والمعذرة وأعاد له كرامته السابقة كوزير، لكن القديس الذي كان قد  عاهد نفسه على ترك الحياة الدنيوية، والتفرغ للحياة الملائكية، طلب من  الخليفة أن يأذن له بترك كل شيء كي يتفرغ لربه. فحزن الخليفة على خسارته  يوحنا كصديق ووزير، ولكنه تركه أخيراً.

ذهب القديس إلى بيته، وباع ماله ووزعه على الفقراء، وذهب متوجهاً إلى  فلسطين حيث التجأ إلى دير القديس سابا المقدس ولم يأخذ معه سوى هذه  الأيقونة المقدسة. وقد صاغ القديس معصماً من الفضة ووضعه على هذه الأيقونة  شكراً منه على شفائه العجيب وتذكيراً به.

بقيت هذه الأيقونة في دير القديس ساباً من منتصف القرن الثامن حتى القرن  الثالث عشر حين زار القديس سابا رئيس أساقفة صربيا الدير، فقدمت له هذه  الأيقونة المقدسة كبركة له فحملها معه إلى صربيا.

عند اختلال الأتراك لبلاد صربيا، أخذ الأرثوذكسيين هذه الأيقونة وربطوها  على حمار وأطلق فيما بعد على هواه بلا قائد ولا مرشد له. وكان لإيمانهم بأن  الله سيعتني بهذه الأيقونة ويوصلها إلى مكان أمين. وهكذا كان الأمر. فوصل  الحمار إلى جبل أثوس ووقف عند باب دير خيلاندار(فم الأسد). فتلقى الرهبان  هدية والدة الإله هذه بابتهاج، وحملوها إلى هيكل الكنيسة الكبرى.

في بدء القرن السابع عشر توفي رئيس الدير فاجتمع الرهبان لينتخبوا خليفة  له. فاختلفوا فيما بينهم وحصل اضطراب وانشقاق. وفي أحد الأيام أثناء صلاة  السحر رأوا الأيقونة على كرسي الرئيس في وسط الكنيسة فأرجعوها إلى الهيكل  ظانين بأن خدام الكنيسة هم الذين وضعوها. ولكن هذه الحادثة تكررت مرات عدة،  إلى أن ظهرت السيدة العذراء لأحد النساك وقالت له: من اليوم أنا سأكون  رئيسة للدير كي لا يحصل فيما بينكم الشقاق والخصام بسبب انتخاب رئيس جديد.

ومن ذلك الحين إلى اليوم لا تزال الأيقونة قائمة على مقام الرئاسة وسط  الكنيسة. فلا ينتخب رئيس لهذا الدير، وإنما يسوسه ويدبر أعماله كاهن راهب  في وظيفة وكيل
13- ايقونة العذراء الدامعة 
طروبارية العذراء الدامعة باللحن الرابع

"أيتها العذراءُ الطاهرة النقية، إنَّ أيقونَتكِ الدامعة في رام الله يا والدةَ الإله،

قد وهبتْ ينبوع الأشفية للمستغيثين بكِ،

لأجل ذلك، وفدَ إليك مُكرموكِ من أقطار المسكونة ليتباركوا منك أيتها السيدة."






هذه هى أيقونة العذراء الطاهرة  الموجودة في دير تجلي الرب برام الله، وقد رسمت عام 1992 للخلاص من قبل  راسم الأيقونات الارثوذكسي المحلّي جبرائيل جايلمنتيان. هذه الأيقونة  عجائبيّة وقد تمّ شفاء الكثيرين بمجرّد مسحهم بالميرون (الزيت المقدس) الذي  تذرفه الأيقونة.

وقد تم اكتشافها كما يلى:

في صباح 17\6 الموافق 4\6 يولياني (شرقي) عام 1998، دخل إلى الكنيسة الكاهن  نيقولا عقل ليشعل القناديل كالعادة، فوجد برواز الأيقونة الطاهرة الزجاجي  ساقطاً على الأرض ومحطّماً (مع العلم أن معظم أيقونات الكنيسة مغطّاة  بالزجاج خوفاً من التلف). ارتبك الكاهن وذهب مسرعاً ليبلغ الأرشمندريت  ميليتيوس بصل وهو رئيس دير تجلي الرب منذ عام 1997. كلا الكاهنين ظنا أن  سبب سقوط الزجاج هو تصادم القنديل الذي أمام الأيقونة بالزجاج بفعل الرياح  الشديدة التي أتت من نافذة مفتوحة. لكن سرعان ما لاحظوا أن القنديل ما زال  مضاءاً من اليوم السابق مما يدل على أن السبب لم يكن الريح. فتركا الموقع  دون أن يفعلا شيئاً وكانت تغمرهما الدهشة والحيرة.

بعد ساعات، طلب من الكاهن جريس مرزوقة دخول الكنيسة وإزالة الزجاج المكسور  عن الأرض. وأثناء قيامه بعمل التنظيف جرحت يده وصرخ طالباً المساعدة، فأتاه  الأرشمندريت ميلاتيوس مسرعاً، وعندما رأى أن يده تنزف بشدة، ذهب ليأتي  ببعض القطن والكحول ليطبب جراح الكاهن الآخر. والدهشة كانت عندما عاد  الأرشمندريت ميلاتيوس حاملاً القطن والكحول فوجد أن الأب جريس مندهشاً  وساجداً ومصلّياً، ونزيف الدم قد توقّف وإلتأم الجرح وكأنّه لم يكن جرحاً.  وأنّ لا أثر لوجود الدم. 

بعد هذا الإرتباك، وعندما تأملا في الأيقونة بدقّة، لاحظوا أن على الأيقونة  خطوط سيلان من "الميرون" وكانت العذراء في الأيقونة تذرف الدمع.

وما زالت الأيقونة تذرف الدمع إلى يومنا هذا. ويجمع الدمع "الميرون" ليدهن به المؤمنين المستمدّين الشفاء والأدعية
14- ايقونة العذراء المطعونة :






في نفس الدير أي دير فاتوبيذي توجد هذه الأيقونة في الدهليز  المؤدي من كنيسة القديس ديمتريوس إلى الكنيسة الكبرى. سبب تسمية هذه  الأيقونة بالمطعونة هو أنه في أحد الأيام أبطئ مرة الشماس القندلفت بسبب  انشغاله في تنظيف الكنيسة وأتى إلى المائدة بعد الجميع طالباً غذاءه. فرفض  المسؤول عن المائدة أن يعطيه منبّهاً إياه على وجوب الحضور في الوقت المحدد  لأنه هكذا تفترض الحياة المشتركة. (هذه الحادثة تكررت عدة مرات). فانفعل  الشماس وعاد إلى الكنيسة وتلفّظ وهو في حالة من الغضب أمام الأيقونة بهذه  الكلمات: (يا والدة الإله حتى متى أخدمك؟ إني أتعب وأتعب وليس لدي شيء حتى  ولا كسرة خبز تشددُّ قواي المنهوكة). 

قال هذا وأخذ السكين الذي كان يزيل به الشمع عن المصابيح وطعن به خدّ  السيدة العذراء الأيمن. فانغرست السكين فيها فاصفرّ للحال رسم العذراء وفار  الدم من الجرح فسقط الطاعن وعمي ويبست يده. 

علم به رئيس الدير مع الرهبان فبدؤوا الصلاة من أجله بحرارة مدة ثلاث سنين  كان خلالها هذا الراهب لا يفارق المكان الذي اتخذه في زاوية أمام الأيقونة  حيث كان يبكي بدموع التوبة، ويصلّي بحرارة من أجل المغفرة.

بعد ثلاث سنين أعلن له بأنه قد صفح عنه، فقبل وفاته ظهرت له السيدة العذراء  وأفرحته بالعفو عنه. ولكن أنذرته بأن يده الجسورة لا بد وأن يحكم عليها في  مجيء المسيح الديّان. ومنحته الصفح والرحمة فأبصر وعاد كما كان، أما يده  فبقيت يابسة حتى مماته.

عندما كشفت بقاياه بعد ثلاث سنين من دفنه على عادة رهبان جبل آثوس، انذهل  جميع الأخوة من المنظر لأن أعضاء الدفين كانت كلها نيّرة وعليها علامة  الرحمة الإلهية. أما يده الجسورة التي طعنت الأيقونة المقدسة فبقيت غير  بالية وسوداء حتى الآن وتعرض أحياناً على الزائرين موضوعة في صندوق تحت  الأيقونة العجائبية، تذكيراً بالأعجوبة وإرشادا لهم، أما أثر الدم فهو باق  حتى الآن كما هو واضح في الأيقونة.

​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يونيو 2011)

*الرب يسوع يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *الرب يسوع يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​*


*شكرا جداااا أخى سمير
*
_

_​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2011)

*عاشت الايادي  *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يونيو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> *عاشت الايادي  *
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------

